# sterling silver POW



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I just returned from a probably once in a life time week long fishing trip to Prince of Wales Island, Alaska with my son, son-in-law and good friend. Alaska was everything I expected it to be. The scenery was fantastic. We saw so many bears and eagles we quite photographing them. And the weather was better than we expected. The fishing was slow at first. We expected pink salmon to be plentiful and easy to catch and we expected to catch an occasional silver and maybe a dog salmon or two. But everything seemed to be late this year and there were no pinks running anywhere. The only action was a summer run of silvers in Neck Lake Outlet, a stream about a third of a mile long at low tide and virtually unfishable at high tide. The silvers seemed to have locked jaw as well. It took us a few days to figure out how where and when to fish but the last two days we had a ball catching silver salmon. And we eventually caught enough to bring home about 150 pounds of salmon fillets. After the first 15 minutes of fighting my first silver on a fly rod I wondered who would tire first, me or the fish. And my first thought after finally landing one was "I can die now, a happy man." WHAT A RUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh boy !!! Thank you, thank you, thank you !!!  

Life *is* good !!

Thanks and congrats to you !!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, GREAT pictures!

What a trip!

Dying happy is pretty much a given at that point. Good job.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Those are some great photos and an trip full of memories. POW is on my list for the next time or two to Alaska. Thanks for sharing.

There is no experience better than fishing the uncrowded Ocean, Lakes and Rivers of Alaska. The setting and fish are worthy of Royalty and pulling a 100# halibut from 200' of water can only be experienced and is hard to describe. Man I love Alaska. It can be done by anyone willing to save $1,200 and spend a few hours doing research.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Great post...congrats, and Thanks!!!

I've been there fishing, just once, and your description fits my experience too.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great Post Campfire, looks mighty familiar to me. Good looking pics, good looking fish. I'm surprised the pinks weren't in quite. Looks like you made the best of it.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

svmoose said:


> Great Post Campfire, looks mighty familiar to me. Good looking pics, good looking fish. I'm surprised the pinks weren't in quite. Looks like you made the best of it.


On the last day we were there some other fishermen told us they caught a couple of pinks down by Thorn Bay the day before so they might be starting. But everyone we talked to said everything was late this year. They should be running good by the time you get up there. One day we rode up to the north end of the island and looked at at least three different streams but there was no evidence of any salmon activity. But we hiked up Red Creek to Red Lake. That has to be one of the most beautiful places I have ever been but we still only caught a bunch of tiny cutthroats and a couple of very small Dollies. The silvers did in a pinch but it took us a while to figure them out. It finally rained. I don't know if the rain made the fishing better or if we just finally figured out how to fish them. In any case, IT WAS GREAT!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome report, thanks.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent photos. Glad you were not bear bait carrying all those fish around. :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now thats what I am talking about, if that doesn't make you want to whip out the plastic and head to alaska right now you may not have a pulse. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow that looks increadible. Thanks for sharing the adventure with us. Those bears would make me nervous :shock:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

campfire said:


> svmoose said:
> 
> 
> > Great Post Campfire, looks mighty familiar to me. Good looking pics, good looking fish. I'm surprised the pinks weren't in quite. Looks like you made the best of it.
> ...


Yeah i would expect the pinks to be coming in. I bet they are about a week or two late this year. Red Creek is beautiful. There are some sockeyes that run up that creek but the run isn't huge, i caught 3 out of there 2 years ago, and that's all i've ever got. Seems like there are usually some fair size dollies in there though. As far as the silvers go, I'd rather catch them than pinks any day. I'm sure the rain helped, and it takes a bit to learn how to catch them. I'll let you know what we find up there in a few weeks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the trip with us. Looks great!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i'm glad you had a good time campfire. those are some great photos. that sure brings back a bunch of memories.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Man that really gets the blood going. Even though my family is from Alaska, never fished the POW area, too busy elsewhere I guess. I'm going to have to get to POW, it looks like an awesome area and would make for a great trip. I may just have to change my Alaska plans for next year and plan for some time on POW. Great post. Keep the Alaska posts coming please, nothing like pictures from home for some people. My father has been gone now for several years, however, all these pictures from Alaska make me remember the days when my father was in the prime of his life and that meant taking the family, the boat, and the camper into the great Alaska wilderness so it could be enjoyed by the whole family. Fishing anywhere but Alaska just isn't the same once you've fished there!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Lame trip. Lame pictures. Lame fishing.

Campfire, quit looking at those pictures! How am I supposed to get any work done when you have that crap on your computer screen every time I turn around?

:wink: :mrgreen: 

I agree with Orvis1. I'm whipping out the plastic now!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've only got one word to discribe it. Lucky!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW


----------

